# Nice plow truck in a decent snow



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

Here is one of my subs playing at a Goodwill last year


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

kind of a odd place to stack

looks more loke a Aldi's to me?

pj


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

we love snow picswesport


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

does it atleast have a diesel under its hood


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

im guessing he is plowing out a side lane into the main lane and then a loader will sweep it to the end?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I think it could be V10 because my neighbor have one it look exact. 

Did sub upgrade front suspension to hold snowplow?


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

*none of the above*

That is an Aldi's but there is an island between the properties that he is stacking on.
This excursion is a V-10 but he got a killer deal on it and this was taken about 6 hours after he decided to put a plow on so we were scrambling.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

powerjoke;579215 said:


> kind of a odd place to stack
> 
> looks more loke a Aldi's to me?
> 
> pj


yeah , not the greatest idea. i wonder what the manager thought of that>?:realmad:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

This is not the best pic, just from a cam phone! It was after 5 inches of sleet, the day before it was 80! This storm happen in march of 07!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

tls22;580059 said:


> This is not the best pic, just from a cam phone! It was after 5 inches of sleet, the day before it was 80! This storm happen in march of 07!


We don't want to here about some surprise storm,and you were the only guy who kept his plow on!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;580066 said:


> We don't want to here about some surprise storm,and you were the only guy who kept his plow on!


Yeah i never heard about somthing like that........oh wait there is some old guy running around on this site...talking about a inch of snow he recieved in october.....from some type of lake!


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

elite1msmith;579893 said:


> yeah , not the greatest idea. i wonder what the manager thought of that>?:realmad:


Both managers are fine with it. I ask my manager about the Aldi's contractor piling there & he said that was what had always been done before I came along so I used anyplace to stack I could.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

that wasent in any ones way???


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

No it was at the end of parking spots at Aldi's and along the drive at Goodwill. so it does not take up any paring or block drives. When it gets that full we just push it to another spot.


----------

